# OT: Can anyone identify this car?



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

So I'm watching an old movie called _The Girl Who Knew Too Much_ (1969) on YouTube. It's got Adam West tooling around in this sporty Italian-looking roadster.










Does anyone know what make and model of car this is? Frankly, I don't have a clue.


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

I'm with you on this one, I have no idea what car that is, its over-seas one, and it has several looks of other companies, but no names or badging on it........... Custom of some sort? -Its got a Porsche looking front end, sort of, BUT then it has some Aston Martin looks too..... And a twist of American flavor with some 'Vette lines too.... Damned if I know!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

These guys say "custom" as well. Hm.
http://www.imcdb.org/vehicle_693472.html


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

They don't even know at IMCDb.

http://www.imcdb.org/movie_64370-The-Girl-Who-Knew-Too-Much.html

In the 1960s there were many cars made from parts with a custom chassis, a fiberglass body, and some type of engine borrowed from some company.
When crash testing became mandatory they all went away.

Edit:SteveR beat me to it. 

Do the credits of the movie says anything about it, like thanking the company?


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Production details on that movie are scarce, but I would agree that it is custom bodywork. Inspired more than a little by the Lamborghini 350GT. 
Noting the general proportions, dual cowl dash, big motor rumble, and what appears to be a production level of development, I'd strongly suspect that it is built from a C2 or even a C1 Corvette. Even though the windshield is not exactly like that of the C2 Vette, it is similar. 



____________________________
_www.nongmoproject.org_


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

-No doubt a "odd one" to say the very least!


----------



## aussiecylon (Oct 29, 2013)

Adam West you said??? Well, obviously it's the Batmobile!! :thumbsup: Oh, come on....we were all thinkin' it!!!:freak:


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

lol Aussie, thats one hell of a lookin Batmobile!:tongue:


----------



## PoiDog (Mar 8, 2021)

If you really all wanna know, what's it worth to you? Hahaha. I own one of these cars and it's super custom to be sure. It was never intended to be a 1 off. Dean Fredericks was an actor in the late 50s and early 60s, he commissioned the car built with designs of selling like Shelby America. The car in question is a Concours USA Mark I . It's said that only 1 of 3 survived but somehow I have one. The only other one that I know of was turned into a vintage race car. No I won't post pics, I'm keeping it all to myself kinda fun to have a dirty little secret.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)




----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well now, ain't that a kick in the head!

Link: 1963 Concours USA Mark 1 History


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

See post above mine. ( I couldnt find the "This post" gif.)


----------

